

Ask HN:  Where to move my blog now that Blogger is ceasing FTP support? - jasonkester

Blogger, in an attempt to anger everybody who still uses their service for legitimate purposes, is planning to shut off support for FTP deployment.  They claim that only 0.5% of their users use that feature, but seeing as how a full 99% of blogger-hosted blogs are spam or made-for-adsense, it seems like they're cutting off the air to about half their actual user base.<p>So now we have about a month to find another blogging service that supports FTP deployment, and can import an entire Blogger blog.  It's a golden opportunity for somebody to step up, but hopefully there's already a service out there for refugees such as myself who don't want to 301 their whole site from mydomain.com/blog over to blog.mydomain.com.<p>Any ideas?
======
Concours
Blogger had ftp support? I think I'm one of those 99,5% peoples not using it,
never heard about it, I guess I was (am) fine with what they offer. Are you
offering files to download or anything peoples will be downloading from your
blog? otherwise I will just advice you to stay with blogger and migrate the
downloading to another plattform, you could use dropbox or even skydrive (25
Gigs, all free) for that, it's not just worth moving to wordpress, as blogger
is improving. csomar said Wordpress if you use your own host, I may also add
GAE (google app engine) if you still want to use free hosting wth high
performance, but it's not an easy going.

~~~
jasonkester
Yeah. It is really nice.

It will deploy your blog as a set of HTML files to anywhere you want. No
server overhead per request, and no installing a bunch of extra software on
the server just to host the blog.

Blogger's hosted service requires you to use a subdomain, such as
blog.mysite.com. Since that's actually worse for SEO than mysite.com/blog, and
since I'm doing it the other way already and don't want to 301 everything
across just to support Blogger's whim, I need to find an alternative that
still supports FTP deploy.

------
csomar
wordpress.

* It import Blogger posts + comments

You should be using this one already instead of Blogger if you want to use
your own host.

~~~
jasonkester
Ah, but Wordpress has dependencies on PHP and MySQL, neither of which I intend
to install on the server in question. And Wordpress has CPU overhead for every
request, since it needs to run code and query the database to display the
requested content.

Blogger's killer feature (until next month) is the fact that it will deploy
your blog as a set of static HTML files to any web server via FTP. I'm sure
that there are other blogging platforms that offer the same thing, and it's
one of those that I'm looking for.

Since Blogger is alienating thousands of people here, I'm hoping that one of
them has already done the research, and can point the rest of us in the right
direction.

